# Microwave crisp plate



## jocelynzheng (Jan 28, 2006)

is it effective? do pizza and chips come out crisp after microwaving? what brand to buy? Thanks


----------



## Aurora (Jan 28, 2006)

I purchased this set of microwave crisping and searing dishes from QVC:

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%2Fasp%2FisItemNumberRedirect.asp&search=SQ&frames=y&referrer=QVC&CLASSLEVEL=&txtDesc=microwave&SearchClass=

It works quite well. You can even end up with seared grill marks on your foods.


----------



## flys (Jan 28, 2006)

I love pizza, if you looking for a great web site about cooking, here there is link : http://www.all-global-info.com/cat_cooking.html


----------



## jocelynzheng (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks Aurora.


----------

